
Show HN: How to create a simple chatroom with sentiment analysis in 5 mins - coderecipe
https://coderecipe.ai/architectures/34142257
======
coderecipe
This is my first attempt gluing AWS's advance serverless platform with
Google's advance Natural language API together. Traditionally creating a
chatroom required a dedicated server that maintains and manages the websocket
connection. API API Gateway's websocket API makes it easy so that you no
longer need to do that. Any feedback would be greated appreciated!

